# LIYU TC631?Any good



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody have one of these, may buy 1 to start me off in the business, got a craft Robo, but need something bigger, this one seems the best.

Just looking for someone who has had one for a while and if they had any problems.

Any help would be great, 

Thanks,
Baz.


----------



## Artbeats (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Baz, 
I have one of these machines. If you can wait and save for a better quality machine, I would. It took me about ten days to get the thing working. There are no instructions for a Mac and they also had me buy some plug with the machine that it turned out I did not need. They were so sorry and were going to refund me the plug amount. Still waiting. Been about 10 months. Oh. Also, if you are in the US, you will need an adaptor to run this. Comes with UK plug. Something I should have asked I guess. . Tech support is in UK so we had a hard time connecting. When we finally did, it took three sessions to straighten it out. If you are patient, pretty good with your computer, and dont mind the mind numbing time it took to get it up and running, then it is a bargain. 
Good Luck
Artbeats


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Artbeats, well, i am in uk, and not too bad with the plug, not bad at computers too, just wondered what the cutting was like, big jobs, ie 3metres plus etc, had a feeling it may be pain in *** to set up, and i just bought one too. lol

Thanks for your time mate,
Baz.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

baz1972 said:


> Thanks for that Artbeats, well, i am in uk, and not too bad with the plug, not bad at computers too, just wondered what the cutting was like, big jobs, ie 3metres plus etc, had a feeling it may be pain in *** to set up, and i just bought one too. lol
> 
> Thanks for your time mate,
> Baz.


Hi Baz.

I worked with the guy selling these on ebay for 2 years and grafted to build up the tech support to a decent standard. You can see by the fact they are starting to put this in their adverts.....quote 
*DO NOT RING*
PLEASE do not ring the following numbers:
07818509210 or
01562637190
WE ARE NOT CONNECTED TO THEM and are NOT liable for their mistakes as well as we DO NOT take ANY responsibility for their MISTAKES. 
​ end quote

they seem to be slowly loosing the plot.

Since April the 18th when they instructed me to remove everything related to their company from the ebay site I was managing we had a legal dispute as they failed to pay me the full commission I was earning from the sales. They do have one guy who knows what he is doing but he has to do everything they say (which is very often not in the customers interests)

I was prepared to just keep on passing on all sales call I keep getting as I have done for the past two months but as you can see by the above not only is what they have written not needed but it makes no sense not even to me and they are my phone numbers. lol

So suffice to say the TC is the best in the range of LiYu stepper motor machines as it has 64 meg buffer in it BUT if using it on a mac you need to get a DIGITUS serial FTDI adapter. The owners of the company are in my opinion not only ignorant but they know very very little about what they sell and also in my opinion vary nasty people.

There is currently no cutter I know of that is as good as the LIYU TC range (in that price range) so you have got the best available for now BUT in around 2 months time word on the street is a new kid on the block will knock spots of the LIYU range....lol

I have a TC myself so if any one really needs help as always I will assist people on these forums to get the best from their machines if I can.

I am fed up with being treated like **** by these people who have no understanding and no regard for UK law so I am now engrossed in the latest in Online T shirt design software. 

At least Tom is producing, what i consider to be the ultimate in OPEN SOURCE T shirt design software without a chinese item or person in sight...lol


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Artbeats said:


> Hi Baz,
> I have one of these machines. If you can wait and save for a better quality machine, I would. It took me about ten days to get the thing working. There are no instructions for a Mac and they also had me buy some plug with the machine that it turned out I did not need. They were so sorry and were going to refund me the plug amount. Still waiting. Been about 10 months. Oh. Also, if you are in the US, you will need an adaptor to run this. Comes with UK plug. Something I should have asked I guess. . Tech support is in UK so we had a hard time connecting. When we finally did, it took three sessions to straighten it out. If you are patient, pretty good with your computer, and dont mind the mind numbing time it took to get it up and running, then it is a bargain.
> Good Luck
> Artbeats


Are you sure you have a TC (Black cutter)?? As they do need a serial adapter. Only the SC range is an FTDI chipset which will work direct with a Mac.


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks m8, this is the one i just bought.
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Baz.


----------



## Artbeats (Sep 8, 2009)

ukracer said:


> Are you sure you have a TC (Black cutter)?? As they do need a serial adapter. Only the SC range is an FTDI chipset which will work direct with a Mac.


Hi Andy, 
You are the guy that actually helped me in the end. After two sessions with you, you told me to scrap the adapter, load the driver and the "company must have sent me an upgraded model by mistake because it has a chip" What? 
Anyway, thanks for you help. Too bad the company wasnt working as hard as you to get the support its customers needed. 
Thanks


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

baz1972 said:


> Thanks m8, this is the one i just bought.
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> Baz.


yes mate machine is not bad. It is one of theirs and if you read this....
*DO NOT RING*​ PLEASE do not ring the following numbers:​ 07818509210 or​ 01562637190​ WE ARE NOT CONNECTED TO THEM and are NOT liable for their mistakes as well as we DO NOT take ANY responsibility for their MISTAKES. 

  you will see what you are up against lol

Even the adds dont make much sense. I dont have a clue what they mean by mistakes as I dont sell on ebay since we split up.

Are you using it with a MAC? It makes all the difference.


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

No normal pc, hope its ok, i had a mh721 a couple of years ago, it was ok, just not looking forward to setting it up, not got any software for it yet, not sure whats compatible apart from what they offered in the listing.

Cheers,

Baz.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

baz1972 said:


> No normal pc, hope its ok, i had a mh721 a couple of years ago, it was ok, just not looking forward to setting it up, not got any software for it yet, not sure whats compatible apart from what they offered in the listing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Baz.


On a PC its easy. Just make sure the com ports match and are set at 57600 baud rate. (56000) in signblazer)

Use signblazer ont bother with flexistarter it is a waste of money and use refine MH 721 instead of liyu drivers.

If you get stuck get back to me .


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

ukracer said:


> On a PC its easy. Just make sure the com ports match and are set at 57600 baud rate. (56000) in signblazer)
> 
> Use signblazer ont bother with flexistarter it is a waste of money and use refine MH 721 instead of liyu drivers.
> 
> If you get stuck get back to me .


Tried most of last night, couldnt get it going, off to work now, will try when i get back. got it too test cut, so must be ok.

Thanks Mate,
Baz.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

baz1972 said:


> Tried most of last night, couldnt get it going, off to work now, will try when i get back. got it too test cut, so must be ok.
> 
> Thanks Mate,
> Baz.


Ok mate if you let me know when you re available I can sort you out remotely.


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

All sorted thanks to ukracer, sorted the com port on both cutter and pc, installed signblazer, and mh721 driver, in sb i stuck mh721 as the cutter, and all is good.

Thanks mate,

Baz.


----------



## hmally123 (Apr 18, 2012)

ukracer would you recommend a liyu tc631 over a gcc expert 24

thanks
H


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

hmally123 said:


> ukracer would you recommend a liyu tc631 over a gcc expert 24
> 
> thanks
> H


No for two reasons GCC are much better cutters but cost more and if you can afford one go for it long term.

Plus personally I dont trust the gaffa in charge of SIGNZWORLD who are the sole distributers of LIYU in the UK. You can see the sole intention of the sales pitch for the refine cutters they now sell is to is to undercut and price out of the market rising computer who is his main competitor. You will now see they dont take phone calls about the products any more, probably because only one guy there knows what he is talking about lol

Hope this helps.


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

That's true now when you call all you are told is an email address from the person and a "member" of support will contact you.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Buddy87 said:


> That's true now when you call all you are told is an email address from the person and a "member" of support will contact you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
> www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


The reason behind this is that I used to provide support 18 hours a day via one method or another but since they failed to pay my commission I dont work for them anymore. They wont pay for out of hours support if they can help it and the gaffa can not speak english at all well.

To save you that phone call the support address is support[USER=126627]@ukcutter[/USER].co.uk


----------



## hols (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, I have just bought this plotter and I can't get it working with my mac. Also I can only turn it off and on with the main plug, not at the switch. I've bought a USB to Serial converter.. HELP don't understand what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

hols said:


> Hi, I have just bought this plotter and I can't get it working with my mac. Also I can only turn it off and on with the main plug, not at the switch. I've bought a USB to Serial converter.. HELP don't understand what i'm doing wrong.



If the switch is broken it could be a fire risk . I would get it changed and then take it from there!

Have you installed the drivers yet??


----------



## MonsterJ (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all, 

Sorry for me jumping into this thread but could do with a bit of help with the old Mac and Liyu TC631, I've got an adaptor (Digitus USB 2.0 with FTDI / FT232RL Chipset) and I can successfully get the mac to talk to the unit via signcut pro, move the head etc. Only problem is some baud rates just swing the head around and it doesn't do any cuts/plots. Another baud rate does yet it stops half way through and looks like it has cut/drawn something else!

I'm fully aware you no longer 'officially' support the unit ukracer but you seem like a decent guy helping out these people on here and was wondering if you would kindly lend your assistance my way too? 

Thank you so much.

James


----------



## MonsterJ (Sep 10, 2014)

Believe it or not, I've just got it working perfectly!


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not sure how I can help not having a Mac. I do know they were a pain even the same model against each other. I wonder if you can both work together. If you still have problems give another shout as i am fishing tommorow and need to get ready now.

Regards Andy t


----------



## MonsterJ (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank's Andy, but I managed to get it going. Seem's to be plotting perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## T-Shirt-Rob (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi Chaps, Chapesses 

Liyu TC631 landed on my lap for nowt the other day, but having difficulty finding drivers to suit ... followed all the steps on another thread, but still nothing, downloaded supposed drivers, and it just says windows already has the best suited drivers ...

Am using an old laptop for it, which is running windows 7 (as its out in the mancave.

What drawing / vector software should I be looking to use, and what cutting software.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Rob


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

many seem to use sure cuts a lot.


as for drivers. you should fine a zip file attached.
View attachment TC(English).zip


----------

